# DutchPassion PowerPlant and Skunk #11



## bho_expertz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi folks,

Had the time to recreate the GJ. Finally .

I have a closet with a 400 HPS, carbon filter, rvk extractor, cooltube. I grow with BioNova soil, and use BioGrow from BioBizz ( veg ) and DeltaNueve from CannaBioGen ( flo ).

The seeds were a colour mix pack from DutchPassion. 2 seeds PowerPlant, 2 seeds WhiteWidow and 2 seeds Skunk #11. Feminized they said.

*1st December *- The seeds went to paper towels

*4th December *- All except one WhiteWidow sprouted and were potted

View attachment DSC_4028.jpg


*12th December *- Repoted

View attachment DSC_4109.jpg


*26th December *- Switch 12/12

View attachment DSC_4139.jpg


*29th December * - Repoted

*3rd January *- Now it is the problem part ... Had decided to trash the dwark Skunk #11. The plants sex appeared by this date. WhiteWidow and one PowerPlant turnet out hermies with almost everything male. Went to trash. The survivors are Skunk #11 and PowerPlant.

*19th January *- 25 days in 12/12

View attachment DSC_4142.jpg
View attachment DSC_4165.jpg


View attachment DSC_4166.jpg


It was a bummer to get 2 plants from 6. But life goes on. The PP looks like is winning the race. Lot's of cristals. Will take some better shots this weekend.

Glad i'm back. Cu guys.

Have bought Mandala Seeds. Next one 8 Miles High.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 26, 2011)

*32 Days 12/12
*
Hi Folks,

This was a long week. Home changing, PowerPlant falldown, lot's of cold, some burned leafs ... I need some rest 

Half way is done i think. Have yellow leafs but the buds are developing just nice. The smell is great and i should notice that the PP is something resilient by the look.

Here are some pics. Stay safe.

View attachment DSC_4177.jpg
View attachment DSC_4176.jpg


View attachment DSC_4174.jpg
View attachment DSC_4173.jpg


View attachment DSC_4168.jpg
View attachment DSC_4169.jpg


View attachment DSC_4170.jpg
View attachment DSC_4167.jpg


View attachment DSC_4171.jpg
View attachment DSC_4172.jpg


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2011)

Check your ph, smoke a bowl, ladies look great!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 26, 2011)

The nutted water is usually 6.5 (sometimes i just put a little to much ph down and it goes to 6.4 ) but the mineral water is 5.8. Going to check what is the ph of tap water today and perhaps loose the mineral watering. Thanks chef.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jan 27, 2011)

I was reading and i think that the problem perhaps is not in the PH but in salt concentration. Need to buy a EC meter asap. What do you guys think ?


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 2, 2011)

*39 days 12/12*

Hi Folks,

Have made some mistakes with the nuts and ph and the PP notice that more than the Skunk #11. Else everything is fine. The new house is a good spot .

Any advice of what should i do since tomorrow is nute time ? Should i wait or give a dose of nut ? Already have the EC meter and want to try it.

Anyone  knows what is the white stuff in the top of the PP ? it has appeared since 12/12 switch and i thought it was normal but never seen anything like that.

Thanks. Stay with some pics.

Skunk #11
View attachment DSC_4184.jpg
View attachment DSC_4187.jpg


View attachment DSC_4188.jpg


PowerPlant
View attachment DSC_4182.jpg
View attachment DSC_4179.jpg


View attachment DSC_4181.jpg


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 4, 2011)

41 days 12/12

Hi MJ's,

Have feed the ladies yesterday with 0.65 EC. In my calcs 19 days left more or less ... 3 weeks ... I cannot wait . 
Have learned something ... Need bigger pots .

View attachment DSC_4194.jpg
View attachment DSC_4190.jpg


View attachment DSC_4191.jpg
View attachment DSC_4197.jpg


View attachment DSC_4199.jpg


----------



## niteshft (Feb 4, 2011)

What size pots were you using?


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 5, 2011)

6,5 liters. But for the next one will buy or 11 or 18 liters. Always learning and improving


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh boy...That PP looks soo good!

I've got some PPP that I plant on starting here pretty soon.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks dude ... I cannot wait to get the medicine ready


----------



## stinkyelements (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks great!! good work with them in those pots too


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 6, 2011)

good effort hope mine turnes out that well  first time grow but things looking awsom at min allways learning  rooms looking perfect 14 sprouted and looking good on week two 8 fem big buddah cheese 5 fem skunk #1 and 1bubblegum  gonna try get some pics on soon  but still still noob done weeks ov research tho !


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2011)

stinkyelements said:
			
		

> Looks great!! good work with them in those pots too




Thanks ... The pots are small but i hope the high will be big


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 6, 2011)

HTIDHILLY said:
			
		

> good effort hope mine turnes out that well  first time grow but things looking awsom at min allways learning  rooms looking perfect 14 sprouted and looking good on week two 8 fem big buddah cheese 5 fem skunk #1 and 1bubblegum  gonna try get some pics on soon  but still still noob done weeks ov research tho !




Thanks ... You need to open a GrowJournal also so we can check out your skills


----------



## HTIDHILLY (Feb 7, 2011)

hi mate, how do i do that? lol sorry loadsaaa questions stored up haha.. done dayzzzz of research new to the growing not the product tho  my other post on introduction has a few pics etc if ya fancy checking it out n giveing me a few pointers? bigg help lol.. cheers.. hilly


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 7, 2011)

phwoar those are 2 sexy females!


----------



## vdog (Feb 8, 2011)

I saw where Home Slepot has chain saws on sale, you may have to pick one up when you harvest, just be sure to yell "Timber". WOW!
Way to stick it out on the ratios, your gonna be so happy you did. 
If you dont consume those centers, you could always use them as baseball bats.


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 8, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> phwoar those are 2 sexy females!


 
Thanks ... I hope that they get a little fattier ... Just like the ppl on the first weight-in of Biggest Looser :hubba:


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 8, 2011)

vdog said:
			
		

> I saw where Home Slepot has chain saws on sale, you may have to pick one up when you harvest, just be sure to yell "Timber". WOW!
> Way to stick it out on the ratios, your gonna be so happy you did.
> If you dont consume those centers, you could always use them as baseball bats.


 

I already have a saw ready  :holysheep:


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 8, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Thanks ... I hope that they get a little fattier ... Just like the ppl on the first weight-in of Biggest Looser :hubba:



Oh they will don't worry :hubba: can't wait to see them when their done!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 9, 2011)

*46 days 12/12*

Hi MJ's,

Everything going smooth around here ... They look tasty ... Some deficiences but what the heck they are going down soon. Today is last feeding ... After this only tap water. Here are the pics 

PowerPlant
View attachment DSC_4203.jpg
View attachment DSC_4204.jpg


View attachment DSC_4202.jpg


Skunk #11
View attachment DSC_4206.jpg
View attachment DSC_4210.jpg


View attachment DSC_4209.jpg
View attachment DSC_4207.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Very nice


 
Thanks


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 10, 2011)

they look lush! I wish I had some dank like that in my tent...instead I just have a stunning look male  !!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 11, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> they look lush! I wish I had some dank like that in my tent...instead I just have a stunning look male  !!



I started with 6 seeds and ended with 2 females ... You need to go bigger when seeds related  ... Next time will germ 8 or 10 seeds to get 4 or 5 females ... But of course luck will play her game


----------



## BudMuncher (Feb 11, 2011)

Indeed yes, unfortunately I had no other seeds I was using up old seeds and last one was male. BUT I do have more seeds now in germinating


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 11, 2011)

bho expertz your PP looks sick m8 great job


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks fruity ... Entering the last week ... Let's see them go fat a little more and then ... Timber Down


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

*49 days 12/12*

MJ's,

Some porn for u all ? Going to water the ladies later on ... Tap Water with PH fixed to 6.5  ... Counting the days for TimberDown :hubba: !!!

Skunk #11

View attachment DSC_4219.jpg
View attachment DSC_4214.jpg


View attachment DSC_4216.jpg


View attachment DSC_4215.jpg


PowerPlant

View attachment DSC_4213.jpg
View attachment DSC_4218.jpg


View attachment DSC_4217.jpg


Thanks all for the good vibes


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 15, 2011)

Looking good bho.  The powerplant is sweet.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 15, 2011)

huge colas man. That will be some goooood meds


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 15, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Looking good bho. The powerplant is sweet.


 
Thanks mate. Have tried some PP some years ago ... Let's see if i can do better


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 15, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> huge colas man. That will be some goooood meds


 
Not that huge but they are going nice ... Going to make a update today ... Brown hairs as the Skunk ... Cu laterzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 15, 2011)

*52 days 12/12*

Time is getting closer. The smell is something nasty and the looks are crazy. Watered just a bit today. Going to water another bit in a couple of days and that is it. I'm trying to reduce to the max the humidity level.

The pics to your amusement  

PowerPlant






Skunk #11


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 16, 2011)

looking fat bho in a good way LOL


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Fruity i cannot wait


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 18, 2011)

Lights went out today ... 2 days BlackDown


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 18, 2011)

:woohoo: final stretch!


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 18, 2011)

Going to make a part-time as 

 :hubba:


----------



## nova564t (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm a lumberjack and I'm OK, I sleep all night and I work all day..........I put on womens clothing and hang around in bars!
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 21, 2011)

*Harvest Day*

It all came to the harvest day. Took a little 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine   and timberdown. The cold weather had its effects more on the PP giving her some purples :doh: .

Have not weight anything so i don't get depressed. Have put some trim mistakes in the owen and they smoked nice ( the high ) but with almost no flavour.

Stay with the pics ... 

PowerPlant




Skunk #11




Hanging Zone




Thanks all.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks good my man!!

Cant wait for a weight from that PP


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 21, 2011)

nice grow bho nice harvest


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 21, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 21, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> *Harvest Day*
> 
> It all came to the harvest day. Took a little 3,4-methylenedioxymethamphetamine  and timberdown. .


what? :stoned: 
good lookin buds


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 22, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Looks good my man!!
> 
> Cant wait for a weight from that PP


 
Thanks ... Will post the weight when dried


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 22, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> nice grow bho nice harvest


 
Thanks fruity ... we are always learning ... the next will be at least 6 weeks veg with 5th internod topping. I bet that should give a heavier plant


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: congrats!


 
Thanks


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 22, 2011)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> what? :stoned:
> good lookin buds


 
They look good and the smell is coming to then  . Thanks


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice job bho.  That's a real nice harvest man.  GREEN MOJO!!!


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 24, 2011)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> Nice job bho. That's a real nice harvest man. GREEN MOJO!!!


 
Thanks dude ... They are drying ... Every day they got better and better ... The smell the taste the high and not yet cured .


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 28, 2011)

*The End*

Hi MJ's,

This is the end of this GJ  .

For the ones interested the gear used and how. 

 - Ikea Closet ( half square meter )
 - 400 HPS with Cooltube
 - BioNova Soil
 - BioBizz BioGrow ( Vegging )
 - CannaBioGen DeltaNueve ( Flowering )

Feminized Seeds Dutch Passion:
 - PowerPlant
 - Skunk #11

Germination started 1st December. Changed to 12/12 26th December. Yesterday ( 27th February ) have put the good stuff in jars. A 3 months grow from seed to curing :hubba: .

The results:
PowerPlant - 41 gr
Skunk #11 - 45 gr

The smoke after drying:
PowerPlant - Just for the smell you already know how hard it will knock you
Skunk #11 - You smoke this one and you don't realize it hitted you. Just after  a few minutes you start understanding that the crazy smile will not vanish from your face.

But fresh buds properly dried are something just great. I feel blessed. Honestly.

The photos:




The future:
 - Will buy a 1,2x1,2 meters HomeGrow tent, throw the 400 watts for veg, change for 600 watts for flo
 - Will keep the same soil and ferts
 - Will veg for 2 more weeks
 - Will top at 5th internode
 - Will use 11 liters pots
 - Wil grow 2,3 strains from Mandala, 13 seeds for a 5 ladies goal.
 - Will make a GJ and keep some chairs for u guys.

At last thanks to all. This is yours too  .

Cu


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

:holysheep: That's a lot of clothes-pins!  Nice work bho.

-SSF-


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 2, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> :holysheep: That's a lot of clothes-pins! Nice work bho.
> 
> -SSF-


 
Thanks Sensi :hubba: .


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 2, 2011)

:woohoo: congrats mate! cant wait to see the next round :aok:


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 2, 2011)

nice bho il take the front seat plz hehe


----------



## Roddy (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the harvest!!! Will report my Skunk 11 as soon as she's done...around 3.5 months from now lol, hope she turns out as well as yours did!


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 2, 2011)

well done on the harvest and lush smoke


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :woohoo: congrats mate! cant wait to see the next round :aok:


 
Neither do i ... Middle March perhaps 

Thanks


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> nice bho il take the front seat plz hehe


 
You got that special chair . Thanks fruity. Good luck with that def.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Congrats on the harvest!!! Will report my Skunk 11 as soon as she's done...around 3.5 months from now lol, hope she turns out as well as yours did!


 
With a yield 10x more right :hubba: ? You grow some monsters :doh: . Thanks Roddy.


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> well done on the harvest and lush smoke


 
Thanks


----------

